# Wirehairs are tough!



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

This makes them slightly nervous, though. :wink: 








Getting ready for a big night out.








I think I'm starting to like this. Look at me...I'm fancy and beautiful!








Silly us.








Everyone wants a piece of this action.








This is one tuff dog!








Finished product.








*Does anyone still think wirehairs aren't good with children?*
Life ain't all ribbons and bows!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

OOOh thats so Cute... err I mean Sad. Poor Dog.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I seen Zim in that same outfit!


----------



## keny glasscock (Jan 20, 2009)

I really love to see a well socialized dog. Good job with both kids and dog Ryan.

kg


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome! That is exactly what I am looking for. A dog that can take the abuse from my 4 kids and still hunt em up. I am on a waiting list and can't wait to get my hands on one in a couple of months.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Ahhh yes, the ugly dog make-over! I've seen it first hand. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh yes, wirehairs are sharp, viscous, people hating animals and should never be trusted... :roll:

Priceless pics! :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats good to see.... pretty tolerant dog. Can't wait to get one of my own. Thanks Donnerhund GWPs for sharing your dogs with me yesterday at the trial, that pretty much sealed the deal for me. Love the "slick" look and your girls were real sweethearts, not a bad bone in any of em I don't think. 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a Griffon right? Are GWPs just as friendly?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> That is a Griffon right? Are GWPs just as friendly?


He is a Griffon, that's correct. Remember that a GWP is 1/4 to 1/3 Griffon. I do think Griffs have softer personalities as a breed. By standard a Griff is friendly and loving. I've met plenty of GWP's that are just absolute sweethearts, though. Take this litter that Donnerhund GWPs has advertised. My kids were petting and playing with one of his dogs at a hunt test one day and she was loving the affection.

It's like keny glass**** alluded to: it's up to an owner to properly socialize a dog.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

you need a shorthair!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> you need a shorthair!!!! :mrgreen:


No way man; then that little girl would try to put those barettes _my _hair!


----------

